# Catching an edge made easy thanks to United (Pictures)



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Everybody, I just came back from a 2 week vacation to Copper Mountain and Denver, CO. It was a brilliant experience and will probably try to go back next year. But look what happened to my board on the way back. United or Lufthansa really destroyed it. I even tried to cushion the edges of my board with socks and t-shirts inside the boardbag. I know I got pissed off earlier of all the people in the Alps in the lift line bonking into the back of my board but I guess on the positive side that won't happen anymore  and I always thought a 3 year warranty was great, which is useless when you trust your board to the airlines! In a sense I'm lucky it happened on my way back home and not before the big trip.

So tomorrow I'll be back at the airport to see what they'll have to offer. Anybody had any similar experience and did the airline compensate for the damages?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

How did it happen tho??


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

FuzzWuzz said:


> Hey Everybody, I just came back from a 2 week vacation to Copper Mountain and Denver, CO. It was a brilliant experience and will probably try to go back next year. But look what happened to my board on the way back. United or Lufthansa really destroyed it. I even tried to cushion the edges of my board with socks and t-shirts inside the boardbag. I know I got pissed off earlier of all the people in the Alps in the lift line bonking into the back of my board but I guess on the positive side that won't happen anymore  and I always thought a 3 year warranty was great, which is useless when you trust your board to the airlines! In a sense I'm lucky it happened on my way back home and not before the big trip.
> 
> So tomorrow I'll be back at the airport to see what they'll have to offer. Anybody had any similar experience and did the airline compensate for the damages?


ouch! 

that sucks man. do you know if the airlines will cover it?


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I don't know how it happened but it had to have been squashed sideways. And you try to squash a board sideways! I'm guessing something mechanicaly dented my board, perhaps the luggage sorting machinery in the back of the airport. I don't even know if it happened in Denver, Chicago or Duesseldorf, it could have been either one.

I'll be driving to the airport soon to enter my damage claim and will then see what they'll have to say. Unfortunately I didn't have any travel/baggage insurance whatsoever. So I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I check my gear at the airport, it would have made the claim much eaiser if you had done so. I'd try to call ahead and let them know the problem. Keep calm, be polite, it'll get you far in a situation like this.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If they refuse to pay for a new (that is the only solution)board, keep bitching. Get supervisor's, managers, and the manager's manager on the phone, desk, whatever. Take everybody's name and employee number. If you don't get results, start emailing the CEO, President, and Vice President's of the company. That info can be hard to find, but if you search google you should find it. Also, use common email formats and just fire them off. I work for a company where people try that method all the time to get our President. It works. Once you get a complaint letter to them, they'll dump it off to someone who is basically told to "make this go away". That's the person you want, as they'll be able to take care of it.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

to me it looks like normal delam opposed to damage caused by the airline. moisture from socks or from riding might have gotten into the board, and abrubt temp changes and pressure changes on the plane could of compounded the problem. talk to NS warranty and tell them it delamed. they will replace. doesnt look like theres sidewall damage, so it might of been a bad sidewall to begin with


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Ouch man.

I've thought of shipping my board/s to my destination before... just may do that on my next trip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> to me it looks like normal delam opposed to damage caused by the airline. moisture from socks or from riding might have gotten into the board, and abrubt temp changes and pressure changes on the plane could of compounded the problem. talk to NS warranty and tell them it delamed. they will replace. doesnt look like theres sidewall damage, so it might of been a bad sidewall to begin with


no chance. its crushed from two sides.

is your board bag padded or protected with plastic from eithes side? also, did your bag incur any damage? if so, then that is pretty much grounds for justification that it DID happen during the flight/transport.

i work in the travel industry, and my best reco is definitely just to keep your cool. Don't back down and just take everything they tell you, but also dont get pissed off and angry at them. It's not the fault of the person you're speaking with, so if they sympathise with you, your more likely to be helped.

travel insurance shouldnt matter in this situation.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I disagree with the normal delam hypothesis. It looks like it was dropped. Generally speaking, with damage like that from riding, you'll have a strike zone that shows scratches and damage from the object you hit. That looks pretty clean. Like it was inside something that was protecting it. Also, it's a Neversummer. Delams are pretty unusual with their boards.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> to me it looks like normal delam opposed to damage caused by the airline. moisture from socks or from riding might have gotten into the board, and abrubt temp changes and pressure changes on the plane could of compounded the problem. talk to NS warranty and tell them it delamed. they will replace. doesnt look like theres sidewall damage, so it might of been a bad sidewall to begin with


What planet do you live on where that is normal? I really want to know.

Contact NS tell them what happened chances are they can help you out. But do what kill said with the claim make a huge fucking stink about it.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I just came back from the airport and Lufthansa will replace the board's value i.e. the boards original price less depreciation which is 10% p.a. (the rule as explaind by the airline: I was flying from Denver to Chicago to Duesseldorf and therefore the responsibility of the damage claim handling lies with the last carrier i.e. between Chicago and Duesseldorf which in turn means Lufthansa and not United)

I used the calm-and-polite method which did work pretty well...OK OK I was on my hands and knees crying and begging about my busted baby...just kidding. They were all friendly about it, took down all the flight and personal details, made a copy of the original invoice and that was it, no questions asked.

So now I'll have to wait and see how quick their processing is and if all goes well I'll be receiving a bit of money which I'll be using to buy me a new board.

To be honest I don't think it was delam. You can't really see it too well from the photos but it was squashed from both sides and the topsheet really tore and cracked. Besides my socks and T's were dry before I packed the stuff. I doubt it.

In the meanwhile my season has ended anyway and its time to enjoy the summer...although I can't wait for the next season, and the new board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I still say contact Never Summer and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Holy shit dude.... that takes alot to do that kinda damage.... ive smacked my boards on some gnarly shit and ive never had damage like that.... in that third picture you can see that i mustve been cmpressed something fierce since both sides are dented in.... i think an eye gouge/skull fluck is in order.... wow.... at least the season is nearing an end though.... you have all summer to get this straightened out


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

..some more photos of the torn topsheet which I don't think occurs due to moisture and delam.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

OK I'll post the pics to NS and see what they'll have to say about it. It can't hurt to ask for their opinion.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

Headys said:


> is your board bag padded or protected with plastic from eithes side? also, did your bag incur any damage? if so, then that is pretty much grounds for justification that it DID happen during the flight/transport.


Its a Burton Gig Bag and yes its slightly padded from the inside. I don't se any major new abbrasions to thebag from the outside. It has a little wear and tear but I think that is still from past trips and 'normal' baggage handling by the airports.

The damage really looks like it was stuck in a vice. Who knows, perhaps they put it on some conveyer belt and it caught an edge somewhere along the way, got stuck and from their on more baggage got caught on it and it turned ugly from there on....at least that is how I invisage it. Perhaps airport staff saw the blockage and some idiot came along with a forklift and used brute force to unclog the blockage...unfortunately I'll never know.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

LMAO @ "normal delamination" :laugh: That was definitely caused by shipping, no doubt about it.

... damn dude that blows, and I seriously hope that never happens to me cuz with my luck, I'd be out some serious coin for my board  Good to hear that they're taking care of it though, some good info in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What planet do you live on where that is normal? I really want to know.
> 
> Contact NS tell them what happened chances are they can help you out. But do what kill said with the claim make a huge fucking stink about it.



i said looks like any other board ive seen delaminate? no shit its not fucking normal for a board to do that. thats why i told him to contact ns. no need to be a dick.

edit:after looking at the pics not on a dirty ass school computer, it does look bent in. glad you got it straigtened out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can get the full value of a new Neversummer board. Just keep running it up the ladder. I work for a pretty big corporation and when complaints get high enough up the ladder, they'll give away the farm. There are a whole bunch of people who have figured this out. It'll take some time, but if you keep being the squeaky wheel, it'll happen. 
You other option would be to contact Neversummer and see if they'll hook you up with a discounted replacement. They are a very kewl company and I wouldn't be surprised if they'll help you out. It's out of their pocket though, when in reality the airline should be absorbing the cost for this.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

so your board was in a board bag and padded with shirts and stuff?
they must have dropped it out of the plane for that kind of damage to happen!


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a few pants in there too to pad it from the top and some socks and T's on the sides to protect the edges. When I unpacked the bag most of the stuff was shifted a bit but its no wonder the way the airports handle luggage.

I imagine the force you need to dent a board like that it must've been mechanically induced. And just dropping it wouldn't have done the damage that it did since it seems squashed from both sides, as if it was in a vice.

Well I wrote Never Summer and I'm interested to see their opinion. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Airlines are all run by poorly trained monkeys. The few humans you actually see are ploys to keep you from questioning the poo on your luggage.

I've never had a good experience with any airline ever. They always lose my stuff or break it or confiscate it.

I'm glad you got your stuff worked out though.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Airlines are all run by poorly trained monkeys. The few humans you actually see are ploys to keep you from questioning the poo on your luggage.
> 
> I've never had a good experience with any airline ever. They always lose my stuff or break it *or confiscate it*.
> 
> I'm glad you got your stuff worked out though.


that sounds like an interesting story.

and that is the gnarliest board damage Ive ever seen, it looks like they closed the freakin hatch on it, Ive seen boards driven over by cars (bindings down) that looked better than that. 
Im glad to hear that the company will replace it for you, and you should call them back and talk to a supervisor because this time of the season, most NeverSummers are sold out. it will be hard to find a new one, so you should make a point that you will have to get one next season in order to replace it at full cost and that you should have to absorb a $50 to get the same board because the airline killed your board.

also I would suggest you call never summer, tell them you sent an email, because any cool company responds to emails the way they are supposed to, but if you attach a friendly persona you will get it resolved quicker and possibly better.

I had to call 32 after sending an email to them and waiting 5 months before anything got done and I got a brand new pair of boots for nothing. it was kind of nice

on a side not, how do you like your gig bag? I just bought one to store my boards and was wondering how it would turn out


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Board tool. I kept it in my boots and forgot about it. When they X-rayed it, they said it was a dangerous weapon and took it. It was a nice one, too. Funny thing is, I was on a transfer flight which means I'd had it for one or two previous planes and they just now decided I was going to kill the pilot and crash us into a preschool.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Board tool. I kept it in my boots and forgot about it. When they X-rayed it, they said it was a dangerous weapon and took it. It was a nice one, too. Funny thing is, I was on a transfer flight which means I'd had it for one or two previous planes and they just now decided I was going to kill the pilot and crash us into a preschool.


god I hate preschools


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Want to help me crash a plane into one? Last time, my plan was foiled...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

ill start carving holes in my shoes


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> crash us into a preschool.


Is this a family guy reference?

YouTube - Family guy- Quagmire's Airplane Crash


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Want to help me crash a plane into one? Last time, my plan was foiled...


Im down.... if you survive, you can enjoy some baby, other other white meat, before they haul you away.... mmmmm BBQ'd baby

.... too far?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SMDSkata said:


> Is this a family guy reference?
> 
> YouTube - Family guy- Quagmire's Airplane Crash


I don't watch Family Guy, but I'm glad they're stealing my jokes. :thumbsdown:

Anyways, sorry to jack your thread. Let us know what you hear about the board.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i just came back from a trip to co travelling with my board in a Burton gig bag.

Aside from some wear and tear and a lot of dirt and yellow paint on my bag, my board is ok.
hearing the story and seeing the pictures, really made me worry about my next air travel with the bag =/
________
Web shows


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

I did the same trip last year, same bag but different board and it all went fine. Therefore I wasn't concerned at all about my board. I guess its just a bit of bad luck. Today I've received an email response fron NS US that judging from the photos it doesn't look like delam and that atmospheric pressure and what not couldn't have caused the damage as the co. keeps sending their boards to distributors all over the world and that would've been their first known case. But additionally they told me to contact the NS branch in Germany for they might be able help out with a warranty claim...I might try that.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

That would be pretty stellar service if they warrantied your board for something like that...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The airline needs to pay for it, not Neversummer. Plain and simple. If you can't get full value for the board, I think it's ok to ask Neversummer to hook you up with a discount for a new one.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

is united the really shitty airline or the really good one?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I usually fly United or one of its carriers(Singapore Airlines) when i travel to and around Asia for work..I've never had any issues with some breakable things in my luggage coming back.

But I am sure it happens with the sheer amount of people coming through, you were the unlucky one


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hey Everybody....GOOOOD NEWS!!*

OK it took a while but after a friendly letter to Lufthansa, including all calculations on how I derived the monetry value of my board, I got a letter back from them stating that they are really sorry about the incident and that they'll be making a money transfer to my bank account in the next few days. So now I'm getting a full 458,36 euros (about $600) back.

Great customer service I think....OK OK it would have better if they hadn't screwed up my board in the first place but still, I'm a little bit impressed that I didn't get any flak from them.

So now I've got a whole summer season to check out new boards  and hopefully read a lot of reviews on AngrySnowboarder.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! Glad that worked out for you. Your board getting damaged like that could happen to anyone. Shit happens, what matters is how they respond to it. It's good to hear that the airline stepped up and will take care of you.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

could you imagine the monkey show that would have happened if it were an american airline he needed to deal with lol....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Depends on the airline. Some are very good about taking care of these kind of things. Others, suck donkey balls...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> could you imagine the monkey show that would have happened if it were an american airline he needed to deal with lol....




















all you need to know

but wait, there's more


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

FuzzWuzz said:


> OK it took a while but after a friendly letter to Lufthansa, including all calculations on how I derived the monetry value of my board, I got a letter back from them stating that they are really sorry about the incident and that they'll be making a money transfer to my bank account in the next few days. So now I'm getting a full 458,36 euros (about $600) back.
> 
> Great customer service I think....OK OK it would have better if they hadn't screwed up my board in the first place but still, I'm a little bit impressed that I didn't get any flak from them.
> 
> So now I've got a whole summer season to check out new boards  and hopefully read a lot of reviews on AngrySnowboarder.



Good to hear that you made out ok..But if you have any money left over from when you purchase a new board try investing in a better board bag, some like the Burton wheelie locker this bag has good padding and hard plastic around the edges..Burton gig bag? You were better putting it in a paper bag:laugh:


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

hahaha thanks, I was already thinking about a wheelie locker.


----------



## FuzzWuzz (Nov 11, 2008)

@legallyillegal: With Lufthansa it was really not at all complicated. They told me which papers they needed to process my claim and that's what I gave them. They needed my boarding pass, baggage slip/sticker, an original invoice of the snowboard (which I got sent from the shop that I bought it from), an experts opinion in writing as to the possibility of repairing the snowboard and a written statement of what happened.

I actually just sent them a copy of everything and apparently it was sufficient for them to acknowledge their mistake and pay out.

So I don't get it that your airline is demanding an 'original' invoice when you've already given them one?!?!
I think they're just giving you a hard time. Hope it turns out alright, just hang in there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn those skis got some serious rocker in them now!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

My advice is to always take pictures of items you care about before trusting them to an airline or shipping company. Include a newspaper in the photo so the dates are obvious. With phone cameras and digital cameras available to virtually everyone there is really no reason not to.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad you got it worked out and didn't have to contact NS about it! 

I think contacting NS to warranty your board that someone else destroyed is kind of crazy.... Maybe as a last effort, but the production of that board had nothing to do with its damage. For NS to replace that thing seems kinda crazy to me, and in turn either the company eats stuff like that, or in small amounts we either pay for it, or the warranty will shrink once enough claims happen.


----------

